# I have Able Sisters, Upgraded Nooks + Fruit



## boring (Mar 21, 2020)

I also have the museum if thats of interest to anybody. In terms of fruits I have every fruit except pears, but I only have a high quantity of peaches and apples and coconuts. It is additionally raining in my town, so theres an opportunity to get snails and such. 
Able Sisters is packed as always and the upgraded Nooks Cranny is now selling 'Star Net's, 'Fish Fishing Rods' and 'Colourful' Tools, as well as flower bags and other stuff. My town is open for anyone who needs my shops, wants to fish or anything or just wants to hang out. *I am looking for in game bells or pink flowers in return but honestly if you don't have anything to give that's okay, just come say hi and grab what you need anyway.* If you're interested let me know, I'll set up a dodo code 

EDIT: If you dont have a vaulting pole or ladder to access the Cranny and Able Sisters I will happily craft you one, but you will have to provide your own resources

EDIT 3: LOOKS LIKE SOMEONES COMING LOOKS LIKE SOMEONES COMING LOOKS LIKE-

EDIT 4: XXXXX is the new dodo code (as of 17:55pm GMT)

EDIT 5: *My town is now closed for a while*, thanks for visiting everyone! I will take some time to work on my island and then I'll likely open again in a few hours!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi id love to visit! I only have coconuts and igb


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 21, 2020)

I have pears. I'll bring a tree to transplant.


----------



## boring (Mar 21, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> I have pears. I'll bring a tree to transplant.


 Hey, will you need to be a bestfriend to do that? If so, I'll send a FR now (I'm Monday)



PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Hi id love to visit! I only have coconuts and igb



Regardless my town will be open in around fifteen minutes, Im just TTing back to today to have everything in line


----------



## kylab115 (Mar 21, 2020)

hi are you still playing? I'd love to come visit!!


----------



## biskwest (Mar 21, 2020)

Can I come I have peaches to trade


----------



## boring (Mar 21, 2020)

biskwest said:


> Can I come I have peaches to trade


 Hi, I dont need peaches, as mentioned Im looking for pears or IGB, but youre welcome to visit regardless


kylab115 said:


> hi are you still playing? I'd love to come visit!!



My town will be opening in around 10-15 minutes!


----------



## Azrael (Mar 21, 2020)

I would love to stop by! I can drop off some bells!


----------



## Chouchou (Mar 21, 2020)

Can i please Come visit?


----------



## boring (Mar 21, 2020)

Azrael said:


> I would love to stop by! I can drop off some bells!



Thats wonderful thank you so much! My town will be open in ten minutes or so!

*Since people are enthusiastic to join, I'll be posting a public dodo code in around 10 minutes!*


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 21, 2020)

boring said:


> Hey, will you need to be a bestfriend to do that? If so, I'll send a FR now (I'm Monday)



Not sure if I do. I was just going to trade you the tree I dug up.


----------



## boring (Mar 21, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> Not sure if I do. I was just going to trade you the tree I dug up.



You cant use shovels unless you're someone's best friend so I assume you would have to be, is it ok if I just got the fruit in itself?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chouchou said:


> Can i please Come visit?



Once I post my dodo code you're welcome to!


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 21, 2020)

boring said:


> You cant use shovels unless you're someone's best friend so I assume you would have to be, is it ok if I just got the fruit in itself?



I already dug the tree up on my island, so no shovel involved. As for just bringing pears, the trees I can currently reach are kinda... bare at the moment.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 21, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> I already dug the tree up on my island, so no shovel involved. As for just bringing pears, the trees I can currently reach are kinda... bare at the moment.



I don't you can plant a tree on someone else's island unless you are best friends. I think that's what OP was trying to say.


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 21, 2020)

Azrael said:


> I don't you can plant a tree on someone else's island unless you are best friends. I think that's what OP was trying to say.



Could I trade them the tree?


----------



## biskwest (Mar 21, 2020)

It says your friend code not working am I doing something wrong?


----------



## boring (Mar 21, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> Could I trade them the tree?



Not unless you were my best friend, which me and a friend worked out can't be done through a dodo code, alas its ok dont worry about bringing anything, you can stop by anyway!

*Also for anybody reading this my town is now open and the dodo code is in the OP*


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 21, 2020)

hello! I also wanna join. but so far  it doesn't let me due to interferences.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Mar 21, 2020)

I cant join


----------



## boring (Mar 21, 2020)

Well it got a bit manic and we ended up timing out huh?
*The new dodo code is M0N7F *

I'll be fishing for the most part so if you need anything please reply to this thread
oh and please dont all folk to the island at once, I think my switch had a meltdown lool :')


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 21, 2020)

I got DC'd


----------



## boring (Mar 21, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> I got DC'd



Everyone did, sorry about that interruption !


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Mar 21, 2020)

coming!

- - - Post Merge - - -

new code?


----------



## Joe (Mar 21, 2020)

im coming


----------



## boring (Mar 21, 2020)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> coming!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> new code?



Its M0N7F 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think my town is now full (as of like 5:30PM)

When someone decides to go home I will let this thread know so the next person can join!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Mar 21, 2020)

full capacity? dang i keep missing out


----------



## shouyou (Mar 21, 2020)

I’ll come the next time someone leaves ! ^^


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Mar 21, 2020)

ive been waiting an hour to go


----------



## boring (Mar 21, 2020)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> ive been waiting an hour to go



im really sorry, youre the first person ill let know when theres space!


----------



## biskwest (Mar 21, 2020)

Can you let know if there’s any room please?


----------



## boring (Mar 21, 2020)

Another hour another DC it seems!

I will reopen once more, however if theres another DC I will not open again until later this evening. Please stand by for the new code

- - - Post Merge - - -

* The new code is H0ND2 *


----------



## Markiemania95 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello! Would it be alright to come by for some apples?


----------



## Azrael (Mar 21, 2020)

I would like to come back by. I was part of the first group that lost connection


----------



## gldawn (Mar 21, 2020)

I would like to visit if you're still open. I can bring 3 pears.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Mar 21, 2020)

Can I visit? I don't have pink flowers yet and just planted some pears but I can give you some bells! I'd love to see the shops.


----------



## Abi (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi, I’d love to visit! I have two pink roses that I can give


----------

